# fuck woodstock. cruststock 2015 anaheim, ca in june!



## Primitive (Mar 25, 2015)

this will be the third instalment of cruststock. this time in anaheim, ca. 40 bands and 3 days. only 56 bucks for all three days combined. some bands im excited about that will be there are antisect, deviated instinct, capitalist casualties, thulsa doom, krang, war//plague, resist and exist, apocalypse, the system, and the restarts. for all info click the link below
http://m.bpt.me/event/1082893


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 25, 2015)

damn, i can't believe resist and exist is still around...


----------



## creature (Mar 26, 2015)

hmm...

dunno if i'll be working..

but, uh.. may be in cali with my beast..


----------



## misanthropicrustacian (Apr 15, 2015)

56 bucks!?! that's stupid cheap to see all those awesome bands, thanx for the post, ,blown to bits is really good too


----------



## divotfreely (Jun 25, 2015)

Just got to town, where is anyone?


----------



## Primitive (Jul 1, 2015)

Unfortunatly when i was in fresno i damaged something under my car, so when i accelerate and let off it tries to swerve. The more i accelerate the more it tries to jerk into the other lane, so especially cant take freeways or even highways. So im stuck until i get it fixed. Really really fuckin sucks ass cause ive been anticipating cruststock since january.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jul 4, 2015)

Primitive said:


> Unfortunatly when i was in fresno i damaged something under my car, so when i accelerate and let off it tries to swerve. The more i accelerate the more it tries to jerk into the other lane, so especially cant take freeways or even highways. So im stuck until i get it fixed. Really really fuckin sucks ass cause ive been anticipating cruststock since january.



I had a similar problem with a vehicle; try checking the front brakes.

With mine, the passenger-side front brake shoe kept locking up, and when I didn't do anything to fix it right away, the driver-side started locking up as well. Eventually, I just had to replace the entire brake system on both front wheels.


----------

